
Why passive income doesn’t work - yannpg
http://yanngirard.typepad.com/yanns_blog/2016/02/the-problem-with-passive-income.html
======
HerpDerpLerp
I save half my income into low cost full market tracking ETF funds. They
produce a return which I currently re-invest but will live off in the future.

Pretty passive.

------
returnbuyer
Focus on the hard work rather than the fuzzy dream at the end of the tunnel?
You absolute madman.

